# Bachmann 4-6-0 replacement chassis: $50 or $30 version ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, you experts. What's the difference between a $50 replacement chassis and a $30 one ? Metal rods? Same motor and gears ? Why pick one or the other ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

$20


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

$50 one has more wires coming out of it and drivers are all black looking. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

$30 one is the older "Non-Annie" chassis..Plastic side rods. 
$50 one is the "Annie" (10th Anniversary) version, metal side rods. 

I would spend the extra for the Annie version, it's much better. 

Scot


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would and did purchase the $50 chassis for an older body. Didn't quite fit under the front side air tanks. Steam chests are taller. I moved the air tanks back a bit. 

The front drivers wobble on the axle running on rollers making the loco shimmy a bit, but it runs smoothly on the track.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

$50 one has more wires coming out of it 
I had heard that - what are they for? 

Didn't quite fit under the front side air tanks. Steam chests are taller. 
So why is it different? Were the 'anniversary' bodies that different? 

And is the $30 version a true drop-in for the regular chassis ?


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I fitted the Annie version chassis for $50 directly under my Glenbrook Valley 4-6-0 (Gen 5 non annie) and the thing went together just fine..(I like the paint job, good rendition of Baldwin Style 50). There were more wires, but I just wired it up to work the lights and just left the rest coiled up inside. I had no air tank issue. 

I then gave my practically brand new non annie Gen5 chassis to a friend who put it under one of his Gen 1 battery powered green engine and it fitted fine. 

Many thanks, 
David.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, the $50 Annie chassis unmounted wiring has a pair of DPDT switches which are usually mounted in the smokebox, also 2 wires with terminal lugs which I guess is for the smoke unit. I think the switches are for track polarity and smoke. 

The extra $20 for metal valve gear and rods is well worth it in my book.
You missed the recent sale of 20% off! 

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted by Ventureforth on his "Curse you Bachmann" thread: 

Hi Pete. I think there is a bit of misunderstanding. There are two chassis that fit form and function with the 'original' Big Haulers. There is the $30 90031 and the $50 90059. There is ALSO a $50 81088 that is ONLY for the anniversary edition that has extra functionality (like two leads to the tender and an extra switch in the loco) that I can't use. 

Check out the first two part numbers that I linked above. The first one is identical to the one I have, other than the color. The 2nd one seems to be much nicer, and the third one seems nicer than that, only not directly compatible. The thread you referenced talks about the third link, 810 series, anniversary edition, not the 2nd link which appears to be an upgrade to the simple Big Hauler 4-6-0. 

So hands up - who knew there were 2 different $50 versions ? I didn't. (If you check his thread, he managed to call Bachmann, AND they answered the phone and gave him all this useful information. Wonders never cease.)


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Make sure you know which chassis you want ! 
ie listed as part of their monthly dec. specials there are 7 diff. ones for $30 ! and 9 diff. for $85 on a new parts for dec. pg. Aaaand on just pg 5 of their online 4-6-0 parts listing there is like 5-$50 'uns 

Some chassis options noted second post of this linked thread, and later post also within, has a link to a versions listing; 
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,25613.0.html 

good luck, 
doug c


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I've installed 2 of them. As Todny said, you have to move the air tanks back about 1/4 inch. Also, there are 2 loose ppes, one on each side. I glued a small piece of brass riod that was bent foreward 90 degrees foreward under the cab on each side ans slid the rubber tubing at the enf od the provided pipe onto the new rod. Also, you might have to enlarge 2 holes on the pilot to install the rod that goes from the pilot to the sides of the boiler. In one case, the strap around the air tank was hitting the top of the valve gear. I ground the back of the strap down to clear the valve gear.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Dec 2013 09:16 AM
Posted by Ventureforth on his "Curse you Bachmann" thread: 

Hi Pete. I think there is a bit of misunderstanding. There are two chassis that fit form and function with the 'original' Big Haulers. There is the $30 90031 and the $50 90059. There is ALSO a $50 81088 that is ONLY for the anniversary edition that has extra functionality (like two leads to the tender and an extra switch in the loco) that I can't use. 

Check out the first two part numbers that I linked above. The first one is identical to the one I have, other than the color. The 2nd one seems to be much nicer, and the third one seems nicer than that, only not directly compatible. The thread you referenced talks about the third link, 810 series, anniversary edition, not the 2nd link which appears to be an upgrade to the simple Big Hauler 4-6-0. 

So hands up - who knew there were 2 different $50 versions ? I didn't. (If you check his thread, he managed to call Bachmann, AND they answered the phone and gave him all this useful information. Wonders never cease.) 

Ready for more? I placed an order for the 90059 back on January 3rd. It's been ten days and I still haven't received my order. I called Bachmann today and expressed that I was unhappy that it took 4 days to pack, and it's been 6 days in delivery. And it was shipped USPS 3 day Priority. I know there had been some weather issues, but they were willing to rebate $11 from my order. Woo hoo! So I still haven't tried the new $50 chassis on the older body, but hopefully by this weekend. Will report when I do. I am kinda miffed, though, at the previous owner of this unit I have. They wired the smoke to be always on. Lucky I haven't burned the unit up.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some staff may still be on holidays just after the new year. I have to wait several weeks or months for anything. You got a discount from Bachmann for USPS' slowness. Patience.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

A bit condescending and harsh isn't it?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep, it was but the potentially offensive ice cream joke has now been removed. 
Your country is in economic decline and your service industry is failing. Get used to it.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

For your information, I called because BACHMANN paid for 3-day priority mail. Incidently, I did get it today, finally, after 10 days. When I called, I only suggested to them that they get a refund from the USPS for the inability to deliver on their guarantee. Perhaps if you order something domestically that costs nearly 50% more just in shipping and handling, you would expect to receive it in a timely fashion? We're not talking about China to Georgia. We're talking about 800 miles. They took 5 days to pull it off they shelf before even being shipped. The shipping itself took an additional 5 days. Note that the refund was only about half of the total s/h charges. As for the weather, sure. That played a part. But that only took out one day. 

That being said, this shows that Bachmann does care about customer service. I am pleased with the part and very pleased with their response. We are a service oriented country and I am damn proud to be in it. 

Now if we can get back on topic, the 90059 is beautiful. I highly recommend anyone with a plastic rod chassis to upgrade. It does look a bit different, but for the most part, everything lined up nicely. There are a couple of issues I noticed. First, the two long rods from the boiler to the cow catcher don't have anywhere to mount. Not a big deal. Stick them under the lateral bar, and they look fine. 

There's also an additional switch in the chassis I don't know for sure, but it looks like a way to reverse the motor. There is also a plug on the back board next to the sound switch. Don't know what its for, but it is covered nicely by the body. Finally, the only "mod" I had to do was solder the head light to the smoke switch lead so that it's on all the time. The performance is very nice and smooth, but I think I need to get back in and Lithium grease the gears to help extend its life.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm having a hard time deciphering the Bachmann website. I have an anniversary model, and I need a cowcatcher, which is shown as out of stock on the Bachmann website. However, the complete chassis do seem to have the cowcatcher included. While I would rather not have to buy a whole chassis, I'm not opposed if that's what it takes to get the part. How do I determine which is the chassis I would want?


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

How about this one:

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_148&products_id=3964


----------

